# Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?



## wolkenkrieger (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich stells mal bei den Junganglern ein - bin ja quasi wieder einer 

Beim Anheben meiner Gerätebestände aus DDR-Zeiten auf "westliches Niveau" bin ich immer öfter über Weichplastikköder und deren Varianten gestolpert.

Man kann die nun fertig montiert kaufen oder eben (nach guter alter "Ost"-Manier *gg*) aus Einzelteilen, den jeweiligen Vorlieben und Bedürfnissen angepasst, selbst zusammensbasteln.

Eine Frage beschleicht mich dazu immer wieder: wie bekomme ich in solch einen Gummifisch (Shad) einen Jigkopf rein?

Ist der so biegsam, dass ich den wie ein Wurm aufziehen kann oder gibts da spezielles Werkzeug zu?

Gruß

wolkenkrieger


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

der Gummifisch ist so "biegsam", dass du den ähnlich wie einen Wurm aufziehen kannst  
Man benötigt also kein besonderes Werkzeug dazu. 
mal schauen vielleicht find ich ein bild


----------



## Raabiat (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

kurz den haken von der Seite dran halten und schauen wo er rauskommen sollte ohne das der Fisch dabei unter Spannung steht oder völlig verbogen sitzt....

und dann vorn rein und aufgezogen wie nen Wurm...


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

So etwa

Anhang anzeigen 40160
Anhang anzeigen 40161
Anhang anzeigen 40162


Anhang anzeigen 40163
Anhang anzeigen 40164


ist ganz einfach  Scharfe Fotos sind schwieriger.


----------



## bolli (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

@Wolkenkrieger
Hier ist eine brauchbare Beschreibung mit Bildern. Ich schenke es mir allerdings meistens den Gummifisch zu beschnibbeln.

@Rosi
Der Kopyto ist aber verkehrt herum, das gibt dann eine sog. Einweg-Shad (1. Wurf = 1. Hänger )


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

Aha! Dacht' ichs mir doch. Irgendwie ist mir beim ganzen Grübeln auch keine andere mögliche Lösung eingefallen.

Dann werd ich mal das Wagnis eingehen und mich mit Gummifischen und Jigköpfen eindecken. Muss ich auf was bestimmtes achten, wenn es auf Barsch und Zander gehen soll (Farben, Größen oder bevorzugte Marken)?

Ich hab bei Askari die Barbarian-Haken mit auswechselbaren Bleiköpfen ins Auge gefasst und die bei unserem Moritz auch schon in den Händen gehalten - von der augenscheinlichen Qualität fand ich die am überzeugendsten.

Danke und Gruß

wolkenkrieger


----------



## honeybee (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

Ich selber fische ja sehr oft und gerne Barsch. 

Dabei nehme ich am liebsten die Kopytos ab 8cm, mit einem Jigkopf mit Hakengröße 3/0 (VMC Barabarian). Bei den Aberdeenhaken wäre es dann eine Hakengröße 4/0 genauso wie bei den Sichelhaken.

Die Köderfarbe hängt sehr viel vom Gewässer und den Vorlieben der Fische ab. Man kann also pauschal jetzt nicht sagen Farbe XY ist fängig. 
Es gibt allerdings eine kleine Pauschaleregel

Klares Gewässser = gedeckte farben wie perlmutt-schwarz
Trüberes Gewässer = auffälliger Farben wie gelb oder fluogelb

Da heist es dann probieren und probieren, denn auch diese Regelung wird bei einigen Gewässern über Bord geworfen.


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> @Wolkenkrieger
> 
> @Rosi
> Der Kopyto ist aber verkehrt herum, das gibt dann eine sog. Einweg-Shad (1. Wurf = 1. Hänger )


 Moment, meinst du der Haken muß auf dem Rücken rausgehen? Das glaube ich nicht. Hänger kann man damit doch garnicht haben, der Gummi kommt nicht unten auf. Er hängt über einem Blei/Pilker (Ostsee)


----------



## honeybee (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

Rosi Du bist ne Maus......


----------



## bodenseepeter (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> denn das Ding steht doch senkrecht!



Wie schön für Dich |supergri    #h


----------



## schakal1182 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*



			
				~:empty:~ schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=40162&d=1139928532
> @rosi:
> ist der nich falsch rum, d.h. muss der Haken nicht über dem fisch rausgucken? Sieht so aus...|kopfkrat


 
Grundsätzlich würde ich auch sagen dass der falschrum montiert wurde, aber ob des jetzt so schlimm ist #c ? Glaube nicht.

Aber Haken hätte da nöch ein gutes stück weiter rein geschoben werden können. Ich habs ja nicht so mit Gummifischen, aber ich glaub wenn der Bleikopf am Fischkopf anliegen würde wäre es besser...


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*



			
				schakal1182 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Haken hätte da nöch ein gutes stück weiter rein geschoben werden können. Ich habs ja nicht so mit Gummifischen, aber ich glaub wenn der Bleikopf am Fischkopf anliegen würde wäre es besser...



Da hast du Recht, weißt du, das war zwar mein Haken, aber nicht mein Fisch. Der Fisch ist für meinen Haken zu groß, aber der Gummiwurm ist genau richtig. Deshalb sind es auch 3 verschiedene Gummis. Es ging doch nur ums Prinzip.

Außerdem ist der Haken für die Ostsee und zu groß für einen Teich.


----------



## bolli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

@ Rosi

Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht...:m 



P.S. Du hast nicht zufällig rheinische Vorfahren ?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie funktioniert das mit dem Jigkopf aufziehen?*

So, nu hab ich Internetshops und kataloge gewälzt und polter gleich mal die nächste Frage hinterher:

Wie kommt das Blei an den Haken? Ich finde immer wieder die angepriesenen Haken von VMC - aber ohne Blei (oder hab ich nur Tomaten auf den Augen?). Im Grunde genommen fände ich das selbergießen von Bleiköpfen gar nicht mal so dämlich - dann passt das ganz genau auf meine Wünsche. Dazu muss es aber doch eine Form geben oder ist hier tatsächlich dann eigene Kreativität gefragt?

Ich bin ein Fan von Basteleien - gerade, was Angelausrüstung angeht und deswegen würde mich sowas extrem reizen. Die Köpfe würde ich nie verbrauchen - aber das Basteln würde 'ne Menge Fun machen (meine bessere Hälfte bekommt schon Vorahnungen *gg*).

[Edit]
Ok! Kommando zurück! Ich hab sie fertig bei ThejigMaster gefunden. Also insofern erstmal alles gut.

Aber die Frage aus Interesse bleibt erstmal bestehen.

Gruß


----------

